# SMS Terror



## oliveer (14 Oktober 2003)

Moin moin, 

ich werde seit einiger Zeit ziemlich mit SMS zugemüllt. Da ich auf meine Auskunftsersuchen bei dem Netzanbieter keine Resonaz bekomme, meine Frag an euch, ob ihr mir evtl. weiterhelfen könnt, wer sich hinter dieser Aktion verbirgt. Anbei ein paar der SMS bzw. die Handynummern...

*Jede Menge süsser Mädels und netter Jungs findest du im SMS-Chat von Mobile Chat. Antworte einfach mit "Ja" und los geht's! (8.658 User online) 20Cent/SMS*

Hier die Nummern, von denen der Müll immer gesendet wird : 

_0175-4770381 - 0170-8442237_

Kennt einer diese Firmen ? 

in diesem Sinne 

Oliver


----------

